# Glock 26; First Handgun



## stevenmw (Jul 27, 2012)

I have never owned my own handgun before. It has be a few years since I have shot one. I was wondering if a Glock 26 would be a good starter piece?

Any negative or positive comments on this particular gun?


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I just responded to your thread on the Beretta and then see the one on the Glock 26  I also have a Glock 26 and think it is a great gun. I don't prefer one over the other, but the Glock and Beretta are quit a bit different. The Glock 26 makes a really good CCW piece and actually a pretty good range gun also. It's amazing how easy it it to shoot such a small gun accurately. The Glock is a striker fired pistol, which gives it a great trigger. It also has no external safety, which could be considered a plus or minus depending on how you look at it. The Glock can handle +P ammo and is very rugged and reliable gun that most people can't afford to shoot out in a life time. A lot of people don't find Glocks to be very attractive, but that doesn't bother me. The Glock 26 can also accept longer magazines from the Glock 19 or 17, for added capacity. Great lil gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, after your other question about the Beretta - I would honestly recommend finding a place to rent various guns. See which one works for you. MANY guns are GOOD guns. But there are so many because everyone likes something different.

Also, for a first gun, you might want to get a larger model. The bigger the gun, the less the recoil... and, one could argue that a larger gun is easier for a beginner to start with. If you do like Glocks - maybe try one of the larger models


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

I think it depends on the guns purpose. Range use, nightstand gun, carry gun? There are much better choices for range use but the G26 makes a very good carry gun.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Find a range or gun shop that gives classes on safety and gun handling for new shooters, take the course and then rent some to find the best fit for your needs....


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I carry a G19. Feels much better in my hand than a G26, but requires a little more effort to conceal. I wouldn't personally start off in handguns with a G26. It is a great gun, just maybe too small for a first pistol. Then again, maybe not. Go shoot a couple different options and you'll probably know real quick which you prefer. Good luck.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Like many others here, I advise you to go to a gun range that rents guns and take a few for a spin. You may discover the gun you thought you loved, you actually don't. I would not recommend starting with a sub-compact like the G26.

If you are looking for a good 9mm, start with a full-size handgun like the Glock 19, S&W M&P, Springfield XD & XDm, Ruger SR9, CZ-75B or CZ SP-01, FNH FNX-9 and Sig Sauer SP-2022. Any of these would make a great range/HD handgun.

There's a pretty cool website that breaks down the pros and cons of commonly-found 9mm handguns. To make the list, the guns must be available for under $600.

http://http://www.best9mm.com/

Good hunting. Have fun. Be safe.


----------

